# The evolution of man becoming truly free.



## 1Alpha1 (Feb 21, 2017)




----------



## Marshy (Feb 21, 2017)

What do you ride?


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Feb 21, 2017)

Marshy said:


> What do you ride?




Currently, I only have one road bike. It's a 2003 BMW R1150RT. Kind of a sport-touring bike.

In the past, I've had as many as five bikes at any one time. Both on and off-road.


----------



## Marshy (Feb 21, 2017)

I'm going this weekend to look at a few bikes. A XR650R, KTM SXC 635, KTM EXC 530. I hope the 650R is still available by the time I can get to go look at it. If not I think the sxc will make a fine bike.


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Feb 21, 2017)

Marshy said:


> I'm going this weekend to look at a few bikes. A XR650R, KTM SXC 635, KTM EXC 530. I hope the 650R is still available by the time I can get to go look at it. If not I think the sxc will make a fine bike.




I used to have a 1986 XR-600R. Bought it brand-new back in the Fall of 86. Got it for $1895.00 OTD.

Rode it for years and years and sold it for $1900.00 a few years ago.

I've heard a lot of good about the KTM's. Never had an opportunity to ride one though. My younger brother is a *BIG* Maico (now M-Star) fan.

He owns five of them at last count.............


----------



## Marshy (Feb 23, 2017)

The 650R I was looking at when I wrote my previous post has been sold. However, I find another one that is nicer and she price just a longer drive. I'm headed Saturday to get it.


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Feb 23, 2017)

Marshy said:


> The 650R I was looking at when I wrote my previous post has been sold. However, I find another one that is nicer and she price just a longer drive. I'm headed Saturday to get it.




Good luck and I hope you get it. Those are very nice bikes.


----------



## Marshy (Feb 25, 2017)

Sold!


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Feb 25, 2017)

Really nice bike!

Congrats and enjoy.


----------



## Marshy (Feb 25, 2017)

Thanks! Just a 705 mile ride to go pick it up and bring it home. Only took around 10 hrs. LOL
Can't wait to ride it more.


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Feb 26, 2017)

Marshy said:


> Thanks! Just a 705 mile ride to go pick it up and bring it home. Only took around 10 hrs. LOL
> Can't wait to ride it more.




That long of a drive will make you enjoy & appreciate it even more. Just part & parcel of the acquisition process.


----------

